# unbekannte schlange



## sister_in_act (22. Juli 2009)

hallo

heute hat mein GöGa  eine schlange  gesichtet, die in richtung biotop unterwegs war.
hellbraun, ca 40 cm , etwa kleinfingerdick.
sie war teuflisch schnell unterwegs, obwohl es heute nach gewitter nächtens nicht sehr heiß war.
 
das bild ist in aller eile gemacht bevor sie unter den __ hortensien verschwunden ist.
sieht weder nach __ ringelnatter aus noch nach blindschleiche irgendwie..
am körper oben konnte ich keine zeichnung erkennen. auf dem kopf war eine kleine  zeichnung.
aber was ist es????

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

Hallo Ulla,

sorry, aber mit dem Foto könnte es auch ein Riesenregenwurm sein...


----------



## wp-3d (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

Hallo,
hier die Blindschleiche http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...i_DWBg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=4&ct=image


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*



sie war zu schnell else, darum hab ich sie beschrieben so gut ich es in der kurzen zeit erkennen konnte.
hab mir schon einen wolf gegoogt aber hellbraun ohne zeichnung habe ich null gefunden.
__ regenwurm---PÜH

doch nicht in dieser länge

;-) gruß ulla


----------



## jochen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

Hi Ulla,

ich denke mal das ist eine Blindschleiche.


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

hallo

ja--auf dem bild  paßts schon.
aber werden die denn so groß??

also doch keine schlange sondern eine echse ohne beine

danke euch für die hilfe

grüße 
ulla


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

Hi Ulla,

laut Wiki... 45 bis 54 cm. So eine große hab ich aber noch nie gesehen. Immer nur 30 bis 35 cm max.


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

ich nochmal

interessant finde ich diesen artikel:

http://www.aqualog.de/news/news_pdfen/news34d.pdf

die dort gezeigte blindschleiche ist in der farbe ( dunkel), in der ich sie  auch erkannt hätte.
leider bin ich auf der suche nach farbvarianten noch nicht fündig geworden 

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

ich nochmal

um mehr über blindschleichen zu erfahren habe ich nun eine sehr interessante seite gefunden.
wer sich dafür interessiert:

http://www.nabu-renningen.de/download/reptilienbroschuere.pdf
achja..
meine war wohl ausgewachsen, darum so groß

lb grüße ulla


----------



## butzbacher (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

Hi Ulla,

das ist zu 100% eine Blindschleiche. 

Bei der Größe schon ein älteres Tier.

LG André


----------



## Virag (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

hi ulla dein Bericht istzwarschon ein jahr alt aber für mich doch interessant, weil ich heute in meinem Teich eine hellgraune schlange gesehen habe,  sie war  ungefähr 70 cm lang genau weiß ich es nicht, sie ist ganz schnell geschwommen und im ufergebüsch zwiachen den steinen verschwunden. Ich denke es war mit sicherheit keine Blindschleiche, die gibt es auch hir habe gerade eine in der hand gehabt um sie vor dem mähen insicherheit zu bringen aber die im teich war ewas anders aber was?
gruß virag


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

öhm virag--
lebst du schon in 2010?
 ich würde sagen eine woche ist es her

hallo andre'
ja, bei der größe dachte ich dann auch sie ist nimmer neu..
und wenns ihr gefällt darf sie sich gerne vermehren.die bedingungen am biotop dürften passen.

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

Hallo Virag,

und herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Schau doch mal hier - vielleicht passt die Schlange besser:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23323


----------



## Bebel (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

Hallo Ulla 

So sah die Blindschleiche auf meiner Terrasse aus

   

auf dem letzten Bild verschwindet sie gerade in unserer Hauswand, scheinbar wohnt sie dort 

Freue mich über unser "Haustier"

Gruß Bebel


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: unbekannte schlange*

hallo bebel

in der Farbe hätte ich auch auf blindschleiche getippt. die helle farbe hat mich irritiert.
nach intensiver  suche habe ichs dann gefunden, daß schleichen in verschiedenen farben vorkommen.
dein haustier scheint mir allerdings auch schon ziemlich groß,--oder täuscht das?
ich freue mich auch über alles, was sich bei mir so an getier einfindet.

abgesehn von den pferdebremsen, die derzeit hinter unserer hecke auf der pferdeweide lauern, wann ich denn in stechbare nähe komme

lb grüße
ulla


----------

